# 2 Rim Joists on Sill plate with space between



## SawdustBBB (Mar 2, 2013)

Just a thought, but possibly leave the drill in the hole and use a really strong magnet or a magnetic stud finder to locate the bit. With it being 1-1/2 inch thick wood that may be impossible. Another idea may be to drill another smaller hole from the bottom up thru the floor angled into the wall and push a coat hanger thru for reference. Measure off the coat hanger what ever distance is needed. Good luck.


----------



## JasonPaul (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you. I was able to find the coat hanger pushed through a hole upstairs. I only had to make two holes near the wall and two in the rim joist. I had someone shake the coat hanger violently while I had my ear against the rim joist.


----------

